# Epson SureColor SC-T3200 for sublimation printing ?



## Quercus (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello,

Does anybody have experience with using Epson SureColor SC-T3200, 24" for sublimation printing ?

We need to be able to print 24"x17"on sublimation paper.

Can we use this printer ? Or what are the pros and cons of this printer for sublimation printing.

Thanks a lot ...


----------



## mimakichips (Jun 15, 2016)

Quercus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody have experience with using Epson SureColor SC-T3200, 24" for sublimation printing ?
> 
> ...


epson surecolor T3200 for sublimation printing very goods. and it have one time use compatible in market.you also select the third-party ink


----------



## elcrowley (Feb 27, 2009)

hi,
I talk about my experience.
I have had a sc5200 with Sawgrass inks. I think this model is similar to 3200.
1 month and head printer is destroyed. Fortunately we get the head replaced by warranty. After that, we talked with seller to take the printer.

Fortunately, we have had work for this printer, and 750 ml tanks would last just a day! And speed with sawgrass profiles was very very slow. A total ruin....
Beware of costs of inks on meter square that sellers says.

After that we bought the F6200, specific printer for sublimation. And we are now really happy. Speed, nice rip software, and best of all, if we have a problem, Epson take scare of that. we don't have to lie to epson warranty saying "of course we didn't use this printer for sublimation".

Once our sc5200 was broken awaiting repair, we forward our workload to another guy with same printer.....he was very upset with the printer and ink combination. Head printer replaced (as ours), ink costs, slow speed,...

And epson technicians told me that sc5200 has had much problems with sublimation.

My tip, get the F6200. Costs of ink are ridiculous cheaper, warranty by epson, faster,....


----------



## Perry Zhi (Jun 29, 2016)

hello I knew a friend in China.he gave compatible ink cartridge before.


----------

